# Circuito desfasador 90 grados



## rarakane (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro...tengo una duda, necesito desfasar una señal sinusoidal en 90 grados y no se como lograr esto. Alguien me podria explicar como puedo lograr el desfase de 90 grados o si existe un circuito capaz de hacer esto. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Señal periódica o la otra ?
Frecuencia fija o variable ?


----------



## rarakane (Sep 29, 2008)

es una señal periodica con frecuencia fija...es una señal seno que necesito desfasar 90 grados


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2008)

Lo puedes resolver con un filtro RC, si la frecuencia es fija puedes lograr un desfasaje estable de 90º


----------



## rarakane (Sep 29, 2008)

y como calculo el valor de la resistencia y capacitor que necesito?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 30, 2008)

Como dijo el filosofo chino muy amigo de Fogonazo (653 a.C-560 a.C):
_Guguul es tu amigo_

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_filtroRCpasabajo.asp


----------



## rarakane (Sep 30, 2008)

muchisimas gracias! les agradezco a los dos su ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2008)

Desfasador de 90º + multiplicador analógico.

¿ Se podría conocer que andas armando ?


----------



## rarakane (Sep 30, 2008)

estoy armando un demodulador QPSK con PIC16F877A...el diagrama de bloque del demodulador QPSK recibe la señal modulada QPSK y la multiplica con dos señales portadoras que estan desfasadas 90 grados entre si...asi obtengo dos señales que ingresan a un circuitro integrador donde estoy usando un opamp...luego ingresan a un dispositvo de decision coherente, en el cual voy a usar el pic...

para multiplicar las señales encontre el integrado LM1496 pero no conozco la configuracion que necesito para que funcione como multiplicador si me podrias ayudar te lo agradeceria...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 30, 2008)

rarakane dijo:
			
		

> estoy armando un demodulador QPSK con PIC16F877A...el diagrama de bloque del demodulador QPSK recibe la señal modulada QPSK y la multiplica con dos señales portadoras que estan desfasadas 90 grados entre si...asi obtengo dos señales que ingresan a un circuitro integrador donde estoy usando un opamp...luego ingresan a un dispositvo de decision coherente, en el cual voy a usar el pic...
> 
> para multiplicar las señales encontre el integrado LM1496 pero no conozco la configuracion que necesito para que funcione como multiplicador si me podrias ayudar te lo agradeceria...



Hola como mezclador, modulador de amplitud, demodulador, modulador balanceado, doblador conozco que se use pero como multiplicador no conozco.
Te subo la hoja de datos que contiene muchos circuitos de aplicación en distinta funciones a ver si estamos hablando del mismo integrado.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> ... como mezclador, modulador de amplitud, demodulador, modulador balanceado, doblador conozco que se use pero como multiplicador no conozco...


Justamente... En todas esas funciones esta haciendo una multiplicacion analogica entre las señales.


----------



## rarakane (Sep 30, 2008)

que fue Ric

el MC1496 cuando esta en configuracion de mezclador es lo mismo que multiplicar dos señales? lo que pasa es que necesito algo que multiplique dos señales analogicas de acuerdo a mi diagrama de bloques que tengo...ahi te subo una imagen para que veas el diagrama...lo que necesito es un integrado que funcione de acuerdo a los bloques PRODUCTO que estan en el diagrama.


----------



## rarakane (Sep 30, 2008)

ok entonces puedo escoger cualquiera de esas configuraciones para lograr la multiplicacion de las dos señales entrantes?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 30, 2008)

rarakane dijo:
			
		

> ok entonces puedo escoger cualquiera de esas configuraciones para lograr la multiplicacion de las dos señales entrantes?



Necesitas hacer 1 circuito de estos por cada "X" en tu esquema.


Ric.


----------



## jesus fernandez (Feb 18, 2009)

sera posible que me ayudaran con esquemapara simularlo en el proteus o multisin y empesar a montarlo yo tambien ando en en estas de desfasar una onda senoidal

pero tanbien me gustaria saber como producir ondas senoidales y si conocen algun circuito el cual yo pueda montar

tecnicamente lo que nececito es un circuito que produsca la onda y otro que me la desface


----------



## jesus fernandez (Feb 18, 2009)

si monto un filtro pasa banda no se veria afectada la amplitud de la señal si es asi este diseño no me favorece seria posible que pueda crear un sistema bifasico desfasado en 90 grados sin que la amplitud de la onda en retraso disminuya su amplitud


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2009)

jesus fernandez dijo:
			
		

> ....pero tanbien me gustaria saber como producir ondas senoidales y si conocen algun circuito el cual yo pueda montar
> 
> tecnicamente lo que nececito es un circuito que produsca la onda y otro que me la desface


Busca puente de Wien en el buscador del foro.

En lugar de agregar mas comentarios, edita lo que ya escribiste


----------



## jesus fernandez (Mar 5, 2009)

jesus fernandez dijo:
			
		

> si monto un filtro pasa banda no se veria afectada la amplitud de la señal si es asi este diseño no me favorece seria posible que pueda crear un sistema bifasico desfasado en 90 grados sin que la amplitud de la onda en retraso disminuya su amplitud



en lo que he encontrado en el internet me han dicho que el circuito no es del todo estable y quisiera saver que otra occion me dan


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

jesus fernandez dijo:
			
		

> En lo que he encontrado en el internet me han dicho que el circuito no es del todo estable y quisiera saver que otra occion me dan


Busca información sobe "BBD (Bucket Brigade Device)", retardo análogo, circuitos para delay. En el Foro hay algo al respecto


----------



## np06 (Jul 16, 2009)

buenas.. yo estoy haciendo el montaje del modulador qpsk y siento que no he avansado mucho.. yo lo voy hacer como el diagrama de bloques que se encuentra en todos los sitios en internet.. las dos entradas digitales las voy a modular o a multiplicar con el lm 1496.. una entrada digital modulada con una portadora generada con un generador y la otra entrada modulada con la misma portadora pero defasada 90 grados luego las dos senales moduladas las sumare y pasare por un filtro.. el problema que tengo es que no se como defasarla... se que es con un capacitor y la resistencia pero no tengo idea de sus alores.. otro problemita es como sumar esas dos senales resultantes al final.. les agradeceria toda la ayuda prestada de ante mano..ah otra cosa sera que puedo utilizar el montaje que aparece en la hoja de datos del lm 1496?


----------



## Leitax (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola buenas, necesito ayuda con un desfasaje de 90 grados que estoy intentando hacer pero a una señal ttl, porq*UE* debo generar dos señales, una ttl y la otra desfasada con respecto a esta 90 grados, sera que podras instruirme al respecto? Soy un poco nueva al respecto


----------



## Ronnie Bell (Jul 28, 2010)

buenas.. yo estoy haciendo el montaje del modulador qpsk y siento que no he avansado mucho..quien tiene un modelo de montaje osea un diagrama que no sea de bloque que me diga este integrado con sus componentes y te sale la señal QPSK....seria de gran ayuda donde conseguir esos montajes o una explicacion de ese montaje se que viene del PSK pero no me piden eso...sino el QPSK, gracias...


----------



## shadowil (Oct 11, 2010)

saludos rarakane me gustaría saber si ya solucionaste el problema del demodulador pues yo también necesito hacer uno parecido.

me gustaría saber que tipo de componentes utilizaste para poder hacerlo  

gracias de antemano por tu ayuda


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

mmm, creo que si piensas usarlo como mezclador no multiplicas sino que sumas o restas las señales, busca en la web un mezclador para BLU, es muy sencillo solo llevan 4 diodos.

saludos y exito.


----------

